# Champaign, IL - Heavy Snow Plow Ballast Central Illinois FREE



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

I have a heavy concrete filled tire with a rebar hook for lifting for FREE. Used for ballast in the back of your plow truck. I used it on a 3/4 ton truck with an 8 foot winged plow in front. The weight (930lb) was just about right for the purpose. I no longer need the ballast and would like to give it to someone who can use it. 
I'm in East-Central Illinois.


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

Bump to the top


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

Still have the snow plow ballast. East central Illinois. FREE. Will help load depending on your truck.


----------

